

The End of Wall Street As They Know It - rdl
http://nymag.com/print/?/news/features/wall-street-2012-2/

======
rdl
Specifically, the relevance to startups:

“I’m not married and I take the subway and I watch what I spend very
carefully. But my girlfriend likes to eat good food. It all adds up really
quick. A taxi here, another taxi there. I just bought an apartment, so now I
have a big old mortgage bill.” “If you’re a smart Ph.D. from MIT, you’d never
go to Wall Street now,” says a hedge-fund executive. “You’d go to Silicon
Valley. There’s at least a prospect for a huge gain. You’d have the potential
to be the next Mark Zuckerberg. It looks like he has a lot more fun.”

------
rdouble
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3584104>

